
Do not change Linux files using Windows apps and tools - soheilpro
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/do-not-change-linux-files-using-windows-apps-and-tools/
======
suff
Maybe a more accurate title would be "... using MICROSOFT apps and tools"

Non-Microsoft Windows tools like notepad2 and notepad++ handle unix line-
endings just fine.

Why do Microsoft's Windows apps refuse to handle them?

~~~
JohnFen
The issue isn't the line endings. As the linked article points out, the issue
is around file-locking and that Windows cannot correctly handle Linux file
metadata (permissions, owner, etc.)

------
crispinb
Out of date. I don't have the reference handy, but you can now modify wsl
files from Windows as long as you access them via the \\\wsl$\\[distro]\ path.

~~~
frabbit
From build 1903 onwards they have implemented a Styx/9P file server which the
windows client can use to modify linux files:
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/whats-new-for-
wsl...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/whats-new-for-wsl-in-
windows-10-version-1903/)

I will be interested to see if they have managed to fix the irritatingly slow
I/O with this too.

~~~
crispinb
> I will be interested to see if they have managed to fix the irritatingly
> slow I/O with this too

Is it worse than accessing the files directly from wsl? I certainly found that
on the slow side. Though from what I've read on the topic (notably
[https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/873#issuecomment-425...](https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/873#issuecomment-425272829))
incremental improvements might be all that's ever possible given Windows'
current I/O stack.

It's one of the annoyances that drove me back to Linux. That's in turn equally
irritating in different ways, which will probably drive me back to Windows.

